# caring for light-colored leather bags



## wingygoth

Hi all, I just bought the Alexander Wang marti backpack in Toffee, because I already have a black zippered Botkier crossbody and I couldn't justify buying another black-zippered crossbody bag. So I ordered the Toffee.

It arrived yesterday and I realized how difficult it's going to be keep dark colors from bleeding onto it, and I was wondering if anyone had advice on how to help prevent bleeding and how to best clean it when it does get dirt and color bleeds on it. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated. I really want to keep this bag in this color. It's beautiful!

Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Purchase Wilson's TLC Water and Suede Protector - and use it before you carry the bag, please - any dirt or stains will wipe right off.  It's been used by hundreds of tPFers.

Here's a link right to it:  http://www.wilsonsleather.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1835120


----------



## Morisa

indiaink said:


> Purchase Wilson's TLC Water and Suede Protector - and use it before you carry the bag, please - any dirt or stains will wipe right off.  It's been used by hundreds of tPFers.
> 
> Here's a link right to it:  http://www.wilsonsleather.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1835120



Do you condition with apple guard before spraying with wilson?  Or is the wilson enough?


----------



## indiaink

Morisa said:


> Do you condition with apple guard before spraying with wilson?  Or is the wilson enough?



No.  New bags do not need conditioning.


----------



## wingygoth

indiaink said:


> Purchase Wilson's TLC Water and Suede Protector - and use it before you carry the bag, please - any dirt or stains will wipe right off.  It's been used by hundreds of tPFers.
> 
> Here's a link right to it:  http://www.wilsonsleather.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1835120


Thanks! I just ordered it! I can't wait to use my new bag.


----------



## smear

I have tried all of them so wan something new and modern.


----------



## twin-fun

indiaink said:


> No.  New bags do not need conditioning.



Thank you so much from my end, too! I have been coveting several bags in "nude" colors but have been holding off on purchasing a single one because I just know I will get them dirty. But with this info in hand I am going shopping!


----------



## indiaink

wingygoth said:


> Thanks! I just ordered it! I can't wait to use my new bag.



Good to hear!  I've sworn by Wilson's TLC for a lloooonnnnggg time.  It just works, and has saved my butt more than a time or two.



twin-fun said:


> Thank you so much from my end, too! I have been coveting several bags in "nude" colors but have been holding off on purchasing a single one because I just know I will get them dirty. But with this info in hand I am going shopping!



Good for you!  Enjoy your new 'nude bag' when you get it (after treating with Wilson's, of course).

___

I do recommend two coats - let the first dry for an hour or so before the second.


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

I believe the process is to clean it as well as you can first, then water/stain proof it. Definitely do not wear jeans and let the bag rub against. Nothing I repeat abs nothing can be done if there's jeans color transfer from jeans to a leather bag


----------



## indiaink

If the bag is dirty.  If it's brand-new, no.



phoebe.bqueen said:


> I believe the process is to clean it as well as you can first, then water/stain proof it. Definitely do not wear jeans and let the bag rub against. Nothing I repeat abs nothing can be done if there's jeans color transfer from jeans to a leather bag


----------



## winterlily

Ahh! I recently bought the Dooney & Bourke Large Florentine Satchel in Natural and got some black transfer on it!! I've only used it three times.. I'm so sad. Does this Wilson cleaner help after the fact or does it only protect? Any advice would be much appreciated..


----------



## indiaink

winterlily said:


> Ahh! I recently bought the Dooney & Bourke Large Florentine Satchel in Natural and got some black transfer on it!! I've only used it three times.. I'm so sad. Does this Wilson cleaner help after the fact or does it only protect? Any advice would be much appreciated..



We were discussing water/stain repellant/protector, but Wilson's does make a leather cleaner wipe that I've had good luck with.  http://www.wilsonsleather.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2072778


----------



## MyBabyJo

They say that Coach Leather Cleaner is very good on all types of leather bags.


----------



## nille

Good luck w that light color bag of urs ; i had awesome vintage leather bag, color was redish beige, i was in a bar and sadly it got a stain from the cocktail and when it got dry it left ugly lines everywhere, so my vintage pearl was ruined and i never used it again. 
I also bought LV Piano years ago, it still sits on its dustbag, i never wore it yet cos i am scared to ruin the bottom of the bag which is light color leather, hehe (btw when i bought it they told in LV store that i cant spray any protective leather thingys etc on it .. dunno why, but they told not to add anything on that light LV leather).


----------



## LeatherDoc

phoebe.bqueen said:


> I believe the process is to clean it as well as you can first, then water/stain proof it. Definitely do not wear jeans and let the bag rub against. Nothing I repeat abs nothing can be done if there's jeans color transfer from jeans to a leather bag


 
This is not entirely true!  The leather can be professionally refinished with a pigmented top coat, but it is expensive.

Whilst protectors are common place now, 99% of them will NOT stop blu jean dye particles from ingressing into the leather.  There is a company who has taken the technology from the automotive industry and blended it into a handbag product, but at present its only sold in Europe.  Just a word of warning if you think the product you use at present will withstand denim dye, because its very unlikely that it will, unless you keep topping to product up each week.


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

LeatherDoc said:


> This is not entirely true!  The leather can be professionally refinished with a pigmented top coat, but it is expensive.
> 
> Whilst protectors are common place now, 99% of them will NOT stop blu jean dye particles from ingressing into the leather.  There is a company who has taken the technology from the automotive industry and blended it into a handbag product, but at present its only sold in Europe.  Just a word of warning if you think the product you use at present will withstand denim dye, because its very unlikely that it will, unless you keep topping to product up each week.



Hi Leather Doc,

can you pls let us know how to remove dye from Jeans on a very light coloured handbag? I'd really want to know to get rid of mine. Also what different approach will you use if the bag is in light patent leather?

Many thanks for your input!


----------



## pre10d

LeatherDoc said:
			
		

> This is not entirely true!  The leather can be professionally refinished with a pigmented top coat, but it is expensive.
> 
> Whilst protectors are common place now, 99% of them will NOT stop blu jean dye particles from ingressing into the leather.  There is a company who has taken the technology from the automotive industry and blended it into a handbag product, but at present its only sold in Europe.  Just a word of warning if you think the product you use at present will withstand denim dye, because its very unlikely that it will, unless you keep topping to product up each week.



What is this European protector you speak of?  I'm not above picking up a few bottles when I go this summer.


----------



## whateve

I got some jeans transfer on a white cloth bag that I had scotchguarded. I was able to wash the transfer off. I'm assuming that I would not have been able to do so if it hadn't been scotchguarded. After cleaning, I treated it with Shining Monkey fabric protector. I'm hoping that will work. I also have used this on vachetta.


----------



## mellyzeng

yes,it is bueatiful.


----------



## LeatherDoc

phoebe.bqueen said:


> Hi Leather Doc,
> 
> can you pls let us know how to remove dye from Jeans on a very light coloured handbag? I'd really want to know to get rid of mine. Also what different approach will you use if the bag is in light patent leather?
> 
> Many thanks for your input!


 
Hi,

Dye ingress from jeans is usually something that builds up over time.  If you dont clean it off within 24 hours of the problem ocurring then it is likely that the denim jean dye particles have effectively recoloured the leather on your handbag.  If this is the case then your only alternative is to have the item refinished at a specialist company.  I would suggest trying some specific strong cleaners to start with, as these will be much cheaper than a professional refinish.

Patent leather is a bigger problem as it is almost impossible to refinish with any quality.

hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Wow doc, this makes so much sense now! Is there any strong cleaner you recommend. Most of the bags I have the leather seem to be delicate, like lambskin mostly. Many thx again for your input




LeatherDoc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dye ingress from jeans is usually something that builds up over time.  If you dont clean it off within 24 hours of the problem ocurring then it is likely that the denim jean dye particles have effectively recoloured the leather on your handbag.  If this is the case then your only alternative is to have the item refinished at a specialist company.  I would suggest trying some specific strong cleaners to start with, as these will be much cheaper than a professional refinish.
> 
> Patent leather is a bigger problem as it is almost impossible to refinish with any quality.
> 
> hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## LeatherDoc

phoebe.bqueen said:


> Wow doc, this makes so much sense now! Is there any strong cleaner you recommend. Most of the bags I have the leather seem to be delicate, like lambskin mostly. Many thx again for your input


 
Yes, lambskin is extra delicate and I wouldnt use the really strong cleaners out there on that.  I know onw product that is manufactured by the company who provide leather finish chemical to gucci, prada, LV, etc. but you have to buy it in 110kgs drums, so not very good for the consumer market.  However, I believe THBS Dermo cleanse is made up of a high % of this product.  Could be worth trying that first.


----------



## Nani_F

I had a jeans stain on my Marc by Marc Jacobs Baby Aidan, which is white. I placed a LOT of clear leather cream on the stain, waited a while and then wiped the cream of. Helped


----------



## sdkitty

I recently had a problem with denim transfer on a light colored bag.  Apple condition removed some of the blue.....not all of it.  Fortunately this is an older bag and I'm not heartbroken.



LeatherDoc said:


> This is not entirely true! The leather can be professionally refinished with a pigmented top coat, but it is expensive.
> 
> Whilst protectors are common place now, 99% of them will NOT stop blu jean dye particles from ingressing into the leather. There is a company who has taken the technology from the automotive industry and blended it into a handbag product, but at present its only sold in Europe. Just a word of warning if you think the product you use at present will withstand denim dye, because its very unlikely that it will, unless you keep topping to product up each week.


----------



## ChaiTeaLate

Hey, anyone with a light colored marc by marc jacobs lil ukita here? I have one in mink. I haven't brought it out and about yet, but would love some advice on caring for the bag. Is it really very hard? Like, color transferring etc? I wear a lot of dark colored clothes, but none of them are denim (i wear mostly skirts/dresses which most are cotton/chiffon)

The bag is made of calfskin leather and its pebbled.

Thanks before!


----------



## Elliespurse

ChaiTeaLate said:


> Hey, anyone with a light colored marc by marc jacobs lil ukita here? I have one in mink. I haven't brought it out and about yet, but would love some advice on caring for the bag. Is it really very hard? Like, color transferring etc? I wear a lot of dark colored clothes, but none of them are denim (i wear mostly skirts/dresses which most are cotton/chiffon)
> 
> The bag is made of calfskin leather and its pebbled.
> 
> Thanks before!



Hi, you could also ask in the MJ forum here http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/how-to-care-for-your-mj-bag-82314.html

I think they have care info in the MJ FAQ too.

Good luck.


----------

